# When did you know it was time???



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I suspect an affair definitely EA, not sure about PA, still investigating, but either way, some very disrespectful things have happened as of late and I am seriously considering throwing it out there to DH while we are still amicable for the sake of our two children 9 and 11.... so my question for you is, when did you know it was time?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I think it really dawned on me when I opened my mail and found a divorce petition.


----------



## Orange_Pekoe (Jan 5, 2015)

Time to leave him? When he tried to kick me out of the house by getting his family to gang up on me.

Time to finally file for divorce? Still haven't done that. Despite everything, I've given it 8 months in hopes of reconciliation. Now it's time to file.


----------



## ilvhearts (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been stuck in a bad marriage for years. I just decided to take on several lovers. My husband does not even know or probably care......


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

ilvhearts said:


> I have been stuck in a bad marriage for years. I just decided to take on several lovers. My husband does not even know or probably care......


Are you saying that you Cheat on your Husband ?


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

So still trying to determine what to do, some things very disrespectful have been done as of late, and my kids are hearing him bad mouth me... not cool. He is stuck at the moment financially, but is getting ready to take on double shifts... in the meantime we lead lives in passing. He says everything is fine, but it is clearly not. Not really sure what to do, kids are 11 and 9 and it will rock their worlds.


----------

